# Eris learning contacts



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I've been working to teach Eris a 2on 2 off at home. this is what we've done so far. We've been working on it for about a week, and started with the board sideways. When she seemed to understand that, I turned it this way. We start our real class on Monday, this was just homework given to me at our initial consultation.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great video, you should have no problem teaching her anything she's quite the food hoggie))))) 

You can also use your 'stairs' as well as the box,, Have fun in class, you both will do fine I"m sure)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, great job! You can see how she 'get's it' when she puts her rear leg up independently. 

Looks like you can stand up now and see if she'll do the same behavior....

Then start moving and see if she'll STAY and continue with the behavior until released. It's important our movement doesn't cue the release, just the verbal. :wub:


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Good tips, Thank You! When do you put a command to it? This is just her doing it on her own, no commands given. I have a feeling she will stay since I set up my camera to make sure I had a decent angle...she stood on it the whole time. Probabaly thinking "Where's my treat!?!" I will start standing up too, I am currently kneeling.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My current instructor doesn't use the target, we just put the food on the ground. In the past, I HAVE used a plastic target and had a verbal (target) that meant do the nose touch THEN I would click and drop the treat on the target.

Currently, we are asked NOT to have put a command to it at all. Just do what you have with teaching the position by shaping it, and then giving the treats when they 'assume the position'. The only verbal we are supposed to do is the release (which is actually the way you are doing it).

We always treat ON THE GROUND. Which is easier to remember when sitting on the ground then when we are standing and moving around. The clicker is a huge help with this cause it can mark the position (then we move in to put the treat on the ground) and then we can move all around again. So the 'click' is a bridge between what we want (the 2on/2off) and the reward (that they want, treat on the ground). They get to LOVE this new 'game' cause we are supposed to reward with tons of frequent yummy treats/ release and then have them do it again.





 has more fun treat filled flatwork you can work on.





 this is just a month later, she's doing the* 2on/2off* and we haven't even trained the release word (I use 'ok') yet. At this point we toss the treat when we want them off.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Dianna,

Very cool video. You can tell that Eris is having fun. She has great food drive!


----------

